# Avoid a certain well known bank



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

...the one that's a bit British and a bit 'Oriental'.

It will waste a great deal of your time with its incompetence.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

funnily enough it doesn't feature here... https://ameinfo.com/money/banking-finance/uae-bank/


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Maybe its just you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't.

You can find complaints about any bank online and millions of users who don't have enough problems to result in a complain.

Yeah, great thread. One complaints every six month or so and lots of unspecified 'yeah I agree with you' comments. Great reference really supporting my point that its an irrelevant percentage.

If you don't like it, change bank because theres a lot of people who have no problems.

So what are the specifics of your complaint ?


----------



## Toons (Nov 28, 2016)

sghkdub said:


> ...the one that's a bit British and a bit 'Oriental'.
> 
> It will waste a great deal of your time with its incompetence.


Completely agree with you, it's shockingly bad.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Being accused of being a terrorist when depositing proceeds of a car sale. A sale conducted in the presence of government officials at the RTA and with full, stamped documentation.

So, yes, I did change my bank.

Not sure why you are so defensive twowheels.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

sghkdub said:


> Being accused of being a terrorist when depositing proceeds of a car sale. A sale conducted in the presence of government officials at the RTA and with full, stamped documentation.
> 
> So, yes, I did change my bank.
> 
> Not sure why you are so defensive twowheels.


I dont think he/she are being defensive i have used them for 12 years with no issues whatsoever


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Reddiva said:


> I dont think he/she are being defensive i have used them for 12 years with no issues whatsoever


I used them for 10 years in UK with no issues.

Merely relating my experience. Anecdotally where I work (expats are set up with this bank by HR on arrival) most have moved to a local bank after experiencing sustained incompetence, esp with the Premier banking offer.. 

YMMV


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sghkdub said:


> Being accused of being a terrorist when depositing proceeds of a car sale. A sale conducted in the presence of government officials at the RTA and with full, stamped documentation.
> 
> So, yes, I did change my bank.
> 
> Not sure why you are so defensive twowheels.


Because in my experience people who actually bother to post such things are often the ones at fault but won't accept it, so go looking for other people to support their ego.

So, as they didnt actually take you away in handcuffs for being a terrorist, I assume thats just hyperbole ?

What you mean is that you were asked, just the same as every other person who tries to deposit large amounts of cash in a bank, to explain where it came from. Thats a banking requirement for any bank that does international business - and its not just you so you really need to lose the chip.

The bank wasnt there when you got the money so has no idea where the cash came from.

They won't believe 'the RTA' because the bank doesnt actually don't go around monitoring what the RTA does.

The documentation as you should well know living in this part of the world, is easily forged and is no defence for the bank if the money turn out to be laundered.

They are required by law to ask. And its the same for every bank.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Whatever, twowheels.

How about getting off the expatforum bus and buying a ticket for the life train?

A quick glimpse at your history marks you out as a classic know-it-all.

All the best, sir.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

How about you accept that you were not treated as a terrorist, were not treated any different and that money laundering rules apply to us all and stop complaining about a bank which follows the rules for the safety of us all.

Its actually an advantage to be knowledgeable about why particular banking regulations exist. Not something to insult others over being educated which reflects pretty badly upon those who think knowledge and education is something to attack others for having.

I would rather be educated and knowledgeable than ignorant and throwing insults around any day.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Um, ok, but a quick look at the thread shows it's you that's the one who is being aggressive, judgmental and (somewhat) insulting. 

Pas moi.

Have a wonderful, stress free day!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are banks allowed to blatantly accuse someone of being a terrorist? That is a very serious allegation. Or did they just question you in detail about where you got the money?


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

The conversation began with, 'yes we acknowledge that the transaction was conducted per govt guidelines and that your documents are in order, but we hold ourselves to higher standards than the UAE government'. Let's just say that 2 hours later it had degenerated into farce, the details of which are now filed with the Central Bank.

I had no subsequent issue at all with a local bank later that same day. Which also wanted to see documentation. Which reviewed the same documentation and processed the transaction courteously and professionally.

And that, really, was the point of my thread starter. Relating a personal Dubai experience for others' benefit in making an informed choice.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sghkdub said:


> The conversation began with, 'yes we acknowledge that the transaction was conducted per govt guidelines and that your documents are in order, but we hold ourselves to higher standards than the UAE government'. Let's just say that 2 hours later it had degenerated into farce, the details of which are now filed with the Central Bank.
> 
> I had no subsequent issue at all with a local bank later that same day. Which also wanted to see documentation. Which reviewed the same documentation and processed the transaction courteously and professionally.
> 
> And that, really, was the point of my thread starter. Relating a personal Dubai experience for others' benefit in making an informed choice.


Think it depends on each individual experience though. While I haven't banked with said bank in 15 years, I have actually had a horrendous experience with an extremely well known local bank. So at the end of the day, I think it's a bit unfair to ask others to categorically avoid an entire institution due to the mishandling of your case by a select few. 

Anyway, hope all worked out well for you whichever bank you chose in the end.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Are banks allowed to blatantly accuse someone of being a terrorist? That is a very serious allegation.


they didn't - they just followed western style questioning as hey are required to do but someone decided that was being 'treated like a terrorist'.

Pure hyperbole from someone exaggerating their claim.

And when it 'degenerated into a farce' would you bet on whether its the person who claims they are being teated as a terrorist, or the bank who are simply following international money-laundering rules, for the degeneration ?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

sghkdub said:


> I used them for 10 years in UK with no issues.
> 
> Merely relating my experience. Anecdotally where I work (expats are set up with this bank by HR on arrival) most have moved to a local bank after experiencing sustained incompetence, esp with the Premier banking offer..
> 
> YMMV


You are right mileage may vary ..... speaking from my own experience both here, Jersey and UK I have had no major issues with bank in question, I’m certainly not defensive or a know it all, I just speak as I find. They are never perfect but neither are local banks. 

Interestingly where I work new expats are steered towards local banks and most western expats chose "the bank" and most of my close colleagues (not all) are happy, likewise amongst my social circle many bank with "the bank" and are generally seem happy, I have pointed 4 people to my relationship manager and all are fine. 

Getting grilled about cash is not unique to the UAE or "the bank", it happened to my son with another bank in the UK depositing £25k cash, he was made to feel like a criminal but that’s life in this day and age.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

sghkdub said:


> The conversation began with, 'yes we acknowledge that the transaction was conducted per govt guidelines and that your documents are in order, but we hold ourselves to higher standards than the UAE government'.


Was this their actual wording, or your (more ore less) loose interpretation?
I would think that for sensitive issues like banking and finance, no company registered here and doing business and providing services limited to UAE only would have to follow local rules and regulations only.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Byja said:


> I would think that for sensitive issues like banking and finance, no company registered here and doing business and providing services limited to UAE only would have to follow local rules and regulations only.


Correct - when you open an account with both the bank in question, you still have to fill out FATCA forms and anti-money-laundering forms as that bank will at some point, want to deal in Dollars.

And while UAE Law does not specifically require these in its decrees, it is a signatory to aML agreements worldwide. So all banks here ask you to do it because their cannot afford to be cut off from the global banking system. I've opened business accounts at both local and international banks, and they both had the same forms.

Undoubtedly some banks play it looser than others and thats not a thing to feel happy about. Try getting your cash out of that helpful and 'no questions asked' bank when it gets shut down as its cut of from its capital, and you cannot transfer your money out.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

twosheels claims those who come online complaining are always at fault. Very judgmental. 

I have never complained about this bank but I have dealt with them for years and indeed they are incompetent. If you had a good experience be thankful but don't bash others.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ThunderCat said:


> twosheels claims those who come online complaining are always at fault. Very judgmental.


If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck..... and the explanation turns out to be exactly as suggested, namely that the bank was following the law and its the customer expectation that it is awry, then its probably a member of the Anatidae species. Someone who makes claims of being accused of being a terrorist over international banking regulations is not to be taken seriously.

It is my experience that those who bad mouth banks, do more often have a problem with expectations. That may be judgmental but that's a judgement based upon experience. People with problems tend to shout loudly, and those with unreasonable expectations (often compounded with lack of knowledge) shout loudest.

I don't bash others, just point out that their experience is different to many many others, and that their own description of events is not supported by their exaggerated claims.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

sghkdub said:


> And that, really, was the point of my thread starter. Relating a personal Dubai experience for others' benefit in making an informed choice.


But the title of your thread and your first post didn’t really relate a personal Dubai experience allowing an informed choice by others ? .... unless I missed something?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I am presuming that this thread has served its purpose and don't see a need to keep it open, especially considering all the bickering happening right now.

May I please remind all posters to not name the bank in question. I have deleted a few posts already as they are against forum rules. Any additional posts naming the bank will result in a refraction.

Thank you!


----------

